# Jib bindings



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Flux.......


----------



## Inlay (Oct 29, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Flux.......


Oh I forgot about those..Are they good? What are your experiences with them?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Union flight or force. I've been on my Force for 5 seasons now and I haven't found anything I've liked better. But I did have to get a toe strap upgrade. But Union revamped it this year so it may be better.


----------



## Inlay (Oct 29, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Union flight or force. I've been on my Force for 5 seasons now and I haven't found anything I've liked better. But I did have to get a toe strap upgrade. But Union revamped it this year so it may be better.


I hear the Forces are better all mountain because they're a bit stiffer. Are you sure they're good for pure jibs?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

They are really flexible. 390 are more of an all mountain bindings. They aren't a pure jib binding. I haven't heard a lot about them, but the little I did was pretty good. I don't think many people ride them, there may be a reason for that, there may not. Do you have your boots yet?


----------



## Inlay (Oct 29, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> They are really flexible. 390 are more of an all mountain bindings. They aren't a pure jib binding. I haven't heard a lot about them, but the little I did was pretty good. I don't think many people ride them, there may be a reason for that, there may not. Do you have your boots yet?


Yup I bought my boots like two weeks ago. And did you mean you haven't heard a lot about the 390? Those are actually the bindings I'm using right now, but they're 2009.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nah, the Flux. Not a whole lot of people ride them I think. I would make sure it fits your boots first. Stiffer bindings can be just as good as flexible. It's what you like, I like stiffer bindings for jibbing so you can really get strong presses and manipulate your board.


----------



## Inlay (Oct 29, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Nah, the Flux. Not a whole lot of people ride them I think. I would make sure it fits your boots first. Stiffer bindings can be just as good as flexible. It's what you like, I like stiffer bindings for jibbing so you can really get strong presses and manipulate your board.


Yea, I was planning on getting suggestions on what bindings and then going into the boardshop with my boots.


----------



## Inlay (Oct 29, 2011)

So it looks like the Union Flite, Contact Pro, and Contacts are my choices. I just need to figure which one is best for jibs..


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I just picked up some contact pro's the other day, lot's of cushioning and they have lot's of flex. I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Inlay said:


> I'm looking for excellent bindings to go along with my pure jib setup. So far I have a 2011 Skate Banana and 2012 Vans Andreas Wiig boots. Can anyone suggest some good bindings to go along with my pure jib setup? I have been looking at the Union Contact and Contact Pros, but I don't see the difference between the two. Also, would Rome 390 Bosses be any good for jibbing setups? Any other suggestions are really appreciated. Thank you!



Flux RK 30










or possibly the Burton Malavita's ????


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Inlay said:


> I hear the Forces are better all mountain because they're a bit stiffer. Are you sure they're good for pure jibs?


I'm 185 so a little stiffer binding isn't really a hindrance for jibbing for me. I actually prefer the feel of the force over the contact simply because I find the contact to flexible. If I was 20-40 lbs lighter, maybe a more flexible jib binding would be better. So it really is relative to a lot of things. 

I would recommend the Contact or Contact Pro over the flight because the 3D strap is much more comfortable and responsive than the basic straps on the Flight.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Union's toestrap is complete fucking garbage, they know about it, and they don't give a shit. 

fuck union.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> Union's toestrap is complete fucking garbage, they know about it, and they don't give a shit.
> 
> fuck union.


so... another vote for unions!?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

k2 auto uprise


----------

